# Echo Diffney Quiz



## Izzy (27 Dec 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with

1001 A N

500 R N D

13 B D 


Cheers


----------



## rmelly (27 Dec 2006)

1001 Arabian Nights

500 roman numeral d

13 Bakers Dozen


----------



## tallpaul (27 Dec 2006)

Full thread already well underway here


----------



## Izzy (27 Dec 2006)

Rmelly, i am impressed, thanks.  The last few i've left are
N N D 26/4/1784

1/2 in J W in E

B 19 M 23 H C F 

C 3414 F H

the B of C 12/12/1920

W 8 B T 

Thanks again!


----------



## Izzy (27 Dec 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Full thread already well underway here


 

Tall Paul, it's a different quiz, and i can't post to the other thread, but thanks


----------



## igora (27 Dec 2006)

NND 26/08/1784 Nano Nagle died


----------



## igora (27 Dec 2006)

C3414 FH

Carraigtohill? 3414 feet high

W8BT.. When 8 Bells toll

1/2 in Jest, whole in earnest.

Biarritz 19,Munster 23 Heineken Cup Final

The Burning of Cork 12/12/1920


----------



## Izzy (27 Dec 2006)

Cheers,

I would never have got them!  Close with Carrigtohill, its Carrantuohill, i had to look up the spelling!


----------



## molly0 (1 Dec 2007)

the new diffney quiz 2007 www.diffney.ie


----------



## Happy Girl (2 Dec 2007)

molly0 said:


> the new diffney quiz 2007 www.diffney.ie


 
Love it, love it love it. Wrecking me head but I love these things. My only prob is that I opened it online and started completing it. I then saved it to my desktop but for some strange reason the answers are gone when I open it up. Obviously this is something that needs to be worked on over time so can anybody suggest other than printing it out and handwriting answers how I can save my answers to date and then go back to complete at a later date.


----------



## ACA (2 Dec 2007)

copy and paste to word?


----------



## Happy Girl (3 Dec 2007)

ACA said:


> copy and paste to word?


 
Yeah but then I have to retype the 66 answers again on the webpage in order to enter it.


----------



## jasconius (3 Dec 2007)

anyone got 2, 9,12,17,19,25,30,39,46 53,59 or 60 ?


----------



## car (4 Dec 2007)

without going too much further

9:  50 first dates
12: no man can serve 2 masters


----------



## jasconius (4 Dec 2007)

thanks car


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Dec 2007)

Down to last 10. Anyone want to trade answers?
Have no answers for the following
17,18,19(think it a 2nd hand car but not sure),21,25,27,30,34,39,59


----------



## MrMan (4 Dec 2007)

> anyone got 2, 9,12,17,19,25,30,39,46 53,59 or 60 ?


2. 7 colours of the rainbow
9. 50 first dates
19. a 2nd hand car
46. beta, the second letter in the greek alphabet

All I can help you with for now, I still have about 30 to go


----------



## MrMan (4 Dec 2007)

17. when 1 door shuts another 1 opens


----------



## foxylady (4 Dec 2007)

25 1/5, may day


----------



## foxylady (4 Dec 2007)

answers i need:

3,10, 14,16,18,20,21,23,26 - 35, 37 - 39, 44, 45, 49- 53


----------



## Henny Penny (4 Dec 2007)

3. Moe, Lou and Curly the 3 stooges
10. The roaring 40s
14. ?
16. methusela lived for 969 years
18. 7 branches of diffneys for men
20. close encounters of the 3rd kind
21. ?
23. 30 days of november
26. rip van winkle slept for 20 years
27. ?
28.? 
29. 12 stars on the european union flag
30. ?
31. ?
32. the 30year war
33. ?
34.?
35. too cheap by half
37. ?
38. mount kilmanjaro is 19335 feet high
39. ?
44. erwin rommel (1891-1944) the desert fox
45. 3rd time lucky
49. the seven ages of man
50. ?
51. falling between 2 stools ???
52. pisces feb 19th - march  20th
53. ?


In return can I have any of the following please 8,14,21,27,28,30,31,33,34,36,37,39,41,43,50,53,57,58,59,60,63,65????


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Dec 2007)

MrMan said:


> 19. a 2nd hand car


 
Think this will catch a lot out. I think it should be "second hand conjecture".


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Dec 2007)

foxylady said:


> answers i need:
> 
> 3,10, 14,16,18,20,21,23,26 - 35, 37 - 39, 44, 45, 49- 53


 
35 Too Cute By Far


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Dec 2007)

Does Anybody have any links to similar head wrecking competitions. Only interested in competitions you can enter. Gives added enthusiasm to finish it me thinks.


----------



## Henny Penny (4 Dec 2007)

14. 1st come, 1st served
33. 2 pints of larger and a packet of crisps
36. 15 players on a gaelic football team


----------



## jasconius (4 Dec 2007)

49 7 ages of man
50 a bird never flew
51 fall between two stools
52 pisces
35 too clever by half


----------



## gipimann (4 Dec 2007)

27 - Dance, Dance Dance to my 10 Guitars (an Englebert Humperdink classic!)

Is 28 the 5 provinces of Ireland (including Tara?!)


----------



## jasconius (4 Dec 2007)

5 pillars of islam


----------



## MrMan (5 Dec 2007)

29. 12 stars on the european union flag.
23. I think this one is the movie 30 days of night rather than 30 days of november ( would it be in november?)
37. At 1st light
65. 5 rings on the olympic flag


----------



## Westie123 (5 Dec 2007)

Hi,

Anyone got 21,30,43, 66 please before my head explodes


----------



## ajapale (5 Dec 2007)

Sorry but whats puzzling me is.... what or who is "Echo Diffney" and why does  he run this quiz?


----------



## jasconius (6 Dec 2007)

21 is Cabra
30 Pentathlon


----------



## Westie123 (6 Dec 2007)

Hi

Thanks Jasconius. For anyone who has'nt got 66 yet, here's a clue.................Doh!


----------

